# A new anime



## Jack Drawer

hey guys im just stopping off to say im gonna atempt another piece. and now because i posted this i feel i have an obligation to go through with it as best i can. ill show the original and im hoping to get as close to it as i can.


----------



## DLeeG

He looks simple enough. Have you started?


----------



## Jack Drawer

well i tried and gave up, to many intricate lines for me the sizing kept getting messed up, instead i went back to simpler drawings for now


----------

